# String Ok?



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey all

Just got some butchers/cotton twine. I know Tex uses something similar for pouches to bands. Is it ok to use this to attach bands to slingshot? What knots are best for string? Is constrictor still king?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey, Nick, I use cotton twine for both pouch and fork. It works just fine in both locations. I've tried tying at the frame with rubber strips also, and I haven't noticed any difference in band life thus far. I believe string provides a more secure attachment too. I use a constrictor, pull it snug with two pairs of needle nose pliers, then loop the ends back around and tie a square not on top of the constrictor. Here's my "eBay Cheapie" tied with string at both ends.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Cheer's Pelleteer. I figured I'd be ok with a constrictor with this stuff. I also think the attachment seems more secure than with rubber.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i prefere the rubber atatchment on the fork because i´ve noticed on a old band that i´want to replace, how less rubber realy needed to hold the band save on place, but to night on a night shooting the first band slipt out the forkside.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Using rubber in the fashion fish demonstrates on the hunter, it comes undone on me. I figured string might be a better route and I really like the way it feels on Bill's pouches.. Or is that a special touch?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

HI Nick,
I use Pure Cotton Butchers twine on my heavy pull sets and have used it for years. The lighter sets I use Mercalized Cotton string #3 (I think) but have also used the Butchers twine on them too.I wind it (the #3) twice around the pouch tie and then knot it.They seem to work well. Tex and I are both insane when it comes to tying string. We've tried everything and usually e-mail each other when one finds something new or untried. Who but a slingshot nut would get excited about tying string! Jerry Blanchard ( A great shooter) has tied his pouches with thin strips of latex and he does very well with it. Me,I'll take string. Heat shrink tape will make a very tight connection and also very professional looking to,but takes time to do and it feels like you need three hands at times to do it! String is the thing!







Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like to use rubber to tie to the fork because each time you go around it has a multiplying of pressure effect, yet it is still easy on the bands to keep from starting a tear in the rubber. I don't want a tear at the fork, (red welts on face). I wrap around the band and fork four times, then over the forceps three times before pulling tag end through. If I have enough room and rubber, I may even use more wraps until it looks good on the fork.
If Flatband, Geko, Tex-Shooter, Melchior, Baumstamm, Bunny Buster.....etc. use rubber at the fork, we can all be assured that it has been well tested by them......because they are fanatics about details and safety. 
I have used string to tie at the forks too, but I think you can get it too tight and cut the rubber. But then, you have others like Pelleteer who have no problem using string at the fork, so what do I know?

I guess I'm trying too hard to say be careful with the fork attachment. I've experimented quite a bit with different ways to attach bands to forks and I became convinced that the old timers got it right......But maybe it would be safer to use two grooves on each fork....but then the fork height gets too high.......AAAHHHHH !!!
Oh yeah...I like to use cotton string at the pouch like most everyone else.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with Smitty,at the fork I use nothing but thin pieces of Latex left over from my band cutting. Wound real tight,they exert a tremendous holding pressure. In the past I've used cable ties (need insulation otherwise they will tear the rubber), wire,string,heat shrink tape,electrical sealing tape(rubber stretchy tape) but I always come back to latex ties or thin regular rubber band ties. Flatband


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the great replies guys! Much appreciated..


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Okay, I'm trying latex again for fork attachment. I cut the strips longer than I have in the past and gave them some extra windings around the prongs. I used the foreceps method that Fish recommends and finished by tying a square not in the remaining ends (like BB does). I think I still prefer string, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

i use small rubber bands to attach the pouch, about 1 1/2" long, and it works fine. Maybe it is a bit heavier than twine, but not that much


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

joseph_curwen said:


> i use small rubber bands to attach the pouch, about 1 1/2" long, and it works fine. Maybe it is a bit heavier than twine, but not that much


 I have tried string at the fork attachment, but I prefer latex strands instead. 
We wrap it most tightly and tie off with a square knot. So far, I have not had one slip.
On the pouch end, we use butchers twine,with 4 wraps, tied with a square knot, and a spot of super glue on the knot. Before wrapping and tieing at the pouch, We stretch the rubber some to keep the pouch from ever curling. With this method, the bands last a long time. 
Tom


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I use many small coloured rubber bands and tie them multible rounds again and over or just use the regular ones if they are not available. They tie securely to the forks the bands never came off but the plastic and cheap wooden slingshots I bought when i was a kid snaped at the fork. Rubber ties wont cut bands + they secure bands to the fork quite well.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's great to read so. Many varied replies. I've tied bands with string, cable ties, and my favourite way is to use the fish method. The main difference is I pull the end through with a bight of waxed sinew, rather than tweezers. To run through. I use a band about 4" by 3/16" off a thickness comparable to the flatband. I go round about 3-5 times under about 200% elongation tension on the tie band. Then I lay down the sinew loop and bind it in still with the tie under tension until I all but run out of tie band and then I slip the end through the loop and half pull it out leaving the tip below the tie wrap and a loop of tie band above.

I always make a deep tie groove on the fork tips. On some of my frames, I have double grooves for extra security.

Although I almost always tie this way, I suspect that string may be better. String will not degrade as quickly as latex and it will not become flimsy when it has been under tension for too long. Almost all flatband tying methods are based on the principle that elastic bands won't pull through a severe constriction and that applies to a string tie as well as elastic ties.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm curious. So far, no one mentioned waxed twine. As an old equipment installer in the Army, I thought immediately of the waxed lacing twine we used when tying down cable runs. I couldn't find any here in Panama, and tried both rubber bands and cotton twine with mixed results. I located waxed twine at the leather crafts store where I buy pouch material and it works great, and makes it a lot easier to tie a constrictor knot. Is there some reason to not use waxed twine? I use it for forks and pouch.

Henry


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I use rubber strips (now just office rubber) for the fork, and Polypropylene string for the pouch.

It is thin and lightweight, just perfect. Never had it slipping or ripping.

I used string for the fork attachment earlier, but rubber works far better.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

the problem i found with string or cotton is that it cuts/abrases the rubber.


----------

